# Made a pick up today Bear and deer



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Picked up my dads 2011 alberta black bear and my 2011 kansas whitetail. I love them!!!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Couldn't be more happy about the work that was done!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice, If your dad runs out of room for his mounts at the office he can leave some at my house.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Michael Wagner said:


> Nice, If your dad runs out of room for his mounts at the office he can leave some at my house.


 
I will let him know, LOL. he is going to leave his choc/blonde tanned only from this year
awesome bear!


----------

